# Frequent water changes??



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive always believed in water changes every 3-4 days,will this stress my P's??


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I think that is a little too much IMO, maybe once a week at the most :nod:

Not sure about how much stress it would cause, cause when I partial my tanks, my fish usually freak out for a cople mins., then they're ok....lol


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

If you match water parameters perfectly, you could do a change every day. As long as your not causing water quality parameters to fluctuate, your fish should enjoy the new water.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I know my SA ciclids enjoyed the frequent water changes,it also helped with thier groeth.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

growth i mean.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Not a problem if the water is treated (declorinated, correct temp, etc) first.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

pretty much anything you do in or near your tank will stress your fish a little. but i don't think its anything to worry about


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> I think that is a little too much IMO, maybe once a week at the most :nod:
> 
> Not sure about how much stress it would cause, cause when I partial my tanks, my fish usually freak out for a cople mins., then they're ok....lol


 I do water changes twice a week, and If I didn't my nitrates would reach unsafe levels.

I have not seen any signs of stress and my pygo's have grown very quickly


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah dude, if you dont mind doing them it certainly wont hurt......

talk to some discus breeders like Jack Wattley.....some of those guys are doing 90% water changes daily - the notion that your fish can die from having water that is TOO clean is strange...

*clean is a really bad way to put it, i suppose you could list the things that water changes do:

-remove nitrates, removes hormones, remove other DOC's, replace trace elements and minerals, remove phosphates, etc.

replacing the trace minerals might actually be more important than what you are removing.


----------

